# Meet your new PM



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Central bank governor appointed new PM (will be announced tomorrow)- Al Arabiya

Arabian Business Power 500 2013 - ArabianBusiness.com

also saying Baradei will be appointed vice_president


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

here's a picture of Ramez

Hisham Ramez replaces Farouq El-Oqda as Egypt Central Bank governor - Economy - Business - Ahram Online


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

lol Hisham Ramez just denied on CBC the rumor that he's the new PM


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

OK... so today's rumour is that El Baradei will be appointed as PM

any bets?


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

BBC says Baradei is PM. Who knows?


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aykalam said:


> OK... so today's rumour is that El Baradei will be appointed as PM
> 
> any bets?


Hope he won't take it..........

The minute he does, all the brainless sheep will be running around the whole country doing everything they can to cause damage (They'll do that anyway, but they'll push it if Baradie was the PM)........

As long as it's not gonna be Mr. Cottonil? I'll be just fine :spit:


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Supposed to be announced at 8pm.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> Hope he won't take it..........
> 
> The minute he does, all the brainless sheep will be running around the whole country doing everything they can to cause damage (They'll do that anyway, but they'll push it if Baradie was the PM)........
> 
> As long as it's not gonna be Mr. Cottonil? I'll be just fine :spit:


lol who is Mr Cottonil?


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aykalam said:


> lol who is Mr Cottonil?


I'm shocked by your ignorance of people's last names 

The very famous, very professional Mr. Kandil........Seriously though, you did not know his last name?


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Welcome back, Dead Guy!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> I'm shocked by your ignorance of people's last names
> 
> The very famous, very professional Mr. Kandil........Seriously though, you did not know his last name?


I know his real name but never heard the nickname  it's good though

It seems that Baradei will take it, I hope they have a proper security outfit ready for him


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aykalam said:


> I know his real name but never heard the nickname  it's good though
> 
> It seems that Baradei will take it, I hope they have a proper security outfit ready for him


It is his real name, he EARNED it 

Hope they have a proper plan :boxing:


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2013)

nice


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

and so, it's neither Cottonil nor el Bob: new PM is "Mr Bubbly"


----------

